# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  دانلود از سایت اوراکل

## JikSearch

سلام
من نمی توانم از سایت اوراکل نرم افزار های زیر را دانلود کنم 
درصورت امکان برای تهیه این برنامه ها راهنمایی بفرمائید.

1- Oracle Database 10_g_ Express Edition

2- Oracle Developer Tools for Visual Studio .NET 10.2.0.1
(for Oracle Database 10g Express Edition) 

باتشکر

----------


## Saeed.Elmi

عزیز جان در مورد هزینه تا بحال چیزی شنیدیم

----------


## reza_rad

من می تونم دانلود کنم. 
مشکلت کجاست؟
register کردی؟

----------


## JikSearch

جناب  Saeed.Elmi عزیز هر دو این موارد رایگان هستند.

جناب reza_rad من نمی توانم در سایت رجیستر کنم.

کسی این برنامه ها را دارد؟ قیمت؟

----------


## reza_rad

> جناب reza_rad من نمی توانم در سایت رجیستر کنم.


کجای رجیستر کردن مشکل داری؟
خیلی رجیستر ساده ای داره... کشورت رو مثلا UAE انتخاب کن و اول شماره تلفنت 0097 بذار و باقی قضایا. حتما هم یکی از electronic newsletter ها رو تیک بزن.حالا مشکل کجاست؟

----------


## JikSearch

با تشکر
مشکل حل شد

----------

